# Offical Fatman 2019 Rating Thread - (Self Critique Included)



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Here we go, Im closing in on my looksmaxxing potential (without surgeries) and not counting gymaxxing that takes a few years.

I ask you to not *rate deflate*, Im just corious what your opinion is on me.

So here is my observation

*POSITIVES:*
+Height (6'1'', In Slovenia avg. height is 5' 11'' for men)
+Midface isnt shit
+Gymmaxxing for 6months, even tho I reached a normie body now
+White, even tho I look Eastern European
+Good zygos (pointed out by VST)

*NEGATIVES:*
-NCT (Quite severe but not as bad to make me look stupid)
-Loose skin (Not noticable, but makes me very body insecure, mostly Im afraid at summer)
-Small lips
-Going bald at some point
-Slightly recessed chin
-Small forearms, which can be fixed with gymmaxxing


Videos for rating:



PICS taken in a club:




*Observations from my point of view:*

- I will never be chad/chadlite as most people want to be here. My max is high tier normie with a good body ( I hope) (@Intel.Imperitive Im corious on your honest opinions on this bro)
- I can meet most minimum looks threshold for average women, but struggle to attract above average women, so after 5/10 it gets kinda pale. Not sure how to increase that except gymcelling.
- Gym somehow improved my face, probably due to removing some of the bloat.
- In 2019 I will stop spreading shit about gym and focus on working a hard body.
- I need a haircut soon JFL 
- I need a bigger social circle and be more outgoing, spent last 6months at home playing games and going to gym mostly.

*HOW I RATE MYSELF*

*I *rate myself (without being delusional) as a 4.5/10 in high developed countries, and 5/10 *in Slovenia* (Balkanic countries). With my height I could possibly be *5.25/10 in Balkans and Slovenia,* maybe even 5.5/10 with good clothes and a decent body.


If your gonna rate, please rate in *PSL or Normie ratings*. Let me know what you think and have a nice sunday!


----------



## VST (Jan 6, 2019)

You've got good zygos tbh


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

VST said:


> You've got good zygos tbh


Thanks, didn't know that, added!


----------



## androidcel (Jan 6, 2019)

3.5psl overall imo. Also isn't 6' average height amongst young males in Balkans?


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 6, 2019)

Are you sucking your cheeks in the first pic?


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> Are you sucking your cheeks in the first pic?


First one no, second one yes


----------



## androidcel (Jan 6, 2019)

@itsOVER thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 6, 2019)

5-6 irl currently mostly cuz of height halo, you're not ugly so your height does actually help you a bit


----------



## Wool (Jan 6, 2019)

You would increase your looks greatly if you find a way to fix your bottom lip. Are you sucking it in / holding it beneath upper lip? Have you got your teeth firmly touching together when your mouth is closed?. Thats the best tip you gonna get


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> 3.5psl overall imo. Also isn't 6' average height amongst young males in Balkans?


Not really, most people arent that high anyway as I see. Jst some really tall guys.


Wool said:


> You would increase your looks greatly if you find a way to fix your bottom lip. Are you sucking it in / holding it beneath upper lip? Have you got your teeth firmly touching together when your mouth is closed?. Thats the best tip you gonna get



Only thing that would help is botox, my lip is naturally like that. Atleast Im tall


----------



## Wool (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Not really, most people arent that high anyway as I see. Jst some really tall guys.
> 
> 
> Only thing that would help is botox, my lip is naturally like that. Atleast Im tall


dang


----------



## Spite (Jan 6, 2019)

There's likely something wrong with your oral posture for your lips to look like that. I'd get a consultation with an ortho, then a plastic surgeon. It's hard to rate someone with a borderline deformity.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Spite said:


> There's likely something wrong with your oral posture for your lips to look like that. I'd get a consultation with an ortho, then a plastic surgeon. It's hard to rate someone with a borderline deformity.


I think they are probably fixed like that naturally, maybe maxilla being a bit behind something. By looks of it its not cause of teeth but probably my jaw. 

Do you think Ortho can fix it?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I think they are probably fixed like that naturally, maybe maxilla being a bit behind something. By looks of it its not cause of teeth but probably my jaw.
> 
> Do you think Ortho can fix it?


I think if it was cuz of recessed maxilla your lower lip would be bigger


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jan 6, 2019)

Gonna be honest, you need surgeries and fillers

You need to fix this negative canthal tilt, eyelid exposure, try to fix this gonial angle, you need to lose BF to remove submental fat, your lower lip is inexistent, need to fix, train neck and maybe some tear through fillers

this forum is kinda bluepilled about surgery, you need to go to lookism and ask for advice there


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Spite said:


> There's likely something wrong with your oral posture for your lips to look like that. I'd get a consultation with an ortho, then a plastic surgeon. It's hard to rate someone with a borderline deformity.





dotacel said:


> I think if it was cuz of recessed maxilla your lower lip would be bigger





Wool said:


> dang




Turn sound on


----------



## dodt (Jan 6, 2019)

Your worst features are: NCT, lips, not wide enough jaw


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Gonna be honest, you need surgeries and fillers
> 
> You need to fix this negative canthal tilt, eyelid exposure, try to fix this gonial angle, you need to lose BF to remove submental fat, your lower lip is inexistent, need to fix, train neck and maybe some tear through fillers
> 
> ...


Why would I need surgeries? I dont want to be a chad cause Im happy with the women I attract atm,
I dont need to date 7-9s atm, so Im going for soft looksmaxes


dodt said:


> Your worst features are: NCT, lips, not wide enough jaw


Thanks, what are the good features? Im guessing height zygos and eyebrows?


----------



## androidcel (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Why would I need surgeries? I dont want to be a chad cause Im happy with the women I attract atm,
> I dont need to date 7-9s atm, so Im going for soft looksmaxes
> 
> Thanks, what are the good features? Im guessing height zygos and eyebrows?


Are you still virgin btw


----------



## Spite (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Turn sound on



Your mouth does look really small. I agree it's probably genetic, but still doesn't hurt to ask for an expert's opinion. If it has nothing to do with your jaw or teeth and can't be fixed with ortho, I'd imagine there are surgeries for your case. Your lips and hair are all you should worry about. Otherwise your features aren't bad at all.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 6, 2019)

U look fine man. NCT is a flaw.but you look fine. 5/10


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 6, 2019)

You have this habit of pulling really stupid faces in all your pics, making rating you hard haha


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> U look fine man. NCT is a flaw.but you look fine. 5/10


Thanks man, what would you say my max potential is?


UndercovrNormie said:


> You have this habit of pulling really stupid faces in all your pics, making rating you hard haha


How about videos?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks man, what would you say my max potential is?


Probably high tier normie but if u have a nice body probably chadlite. There are some really subhuman ugly mfers that roid and insta max and become massively famous


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Spite said:


> Your mouth does look really small. I agree it's probably genetic, but still doesn't hurt to ask for an expert's opinion. If it has nothing to do with your jaw or teeth and can't be fixed with ortho, I'd imagine there are surgeries for your case. Your lips and hair are all you should worry about. Otherwise your features aren't bad at all.


Thanks man, have my ortodhontist apoitment jn april so ill definitly ask


----------



## Wool (Jan 6, 2019)

Spite said:


> Your mouth does look really small. I agree it's probably genetic, but still doesn't hurt to ask for an expert's opinion. If it has nothing to do with your jaw or teeth and can't be fixed with ortho, I'd imagine there are surgeries for your case. Your lips and hair are all you should worry about. Otherwise your features aren't bad at all.


your lips look better when you are talking


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Wool said:


> your lips look better when you are talking


Thats a relief, I always posted only pics for ratings


----------



## Wool (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thats a relief, I always posted only pics for ratings


almost everyone looks better in motion


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Probably high tier normie but if u have a nice body probably chadlite. There are some really subhuman ugly mfers that roid and insta max and become massively famous


Thanks, luckily Im tall so that might play in effect in dating etc


----------



## Nibba (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks, luckily Im tall so that might play in effect in dating etc


Yes exactly. Since you're from a tall country I would honestly think about going to school abroad in US. U shouldn't have a problem making a new social circle


----------



## Deltoid (Jan 6, 2019)

I’d say average atm man. Just keep improving yourself. You have good height so keep going to the gym and it will benefit you even more.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yes exactly. Since you're from a tall country I would honestly think about going to school abroad in US. U shouldn't have a problem making a new social circle


I might consider it tbh, but schools here are free.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 6, 2019)

Dude fuck off people rated you a countless times before.

You are below average


----------



## Nibba (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I might consider it tbh, but schools here are free.


Lucky bastard lol. My bank account is being ogred by school


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Deltoid said:


> I’d say average atm man. Just keep improving yourself. You have good height so keep going to the gym and it will benefit you even more.


Thanks man, ill never stop lifting tbh. Atleast for 3 years. 
Its not that there are super moggers here as In ex. Germany, as @dotacel pointed out Balkan countries are a bit diffrent so I could potentially go to a good 6 in Balkans, now Im balkans Im 5.25-5.5

Anyway thanks!


Vanillestorms said:


> Dude fuck off people rated you a countless times before.
> 
> You are below average


I never asked for ratings before. Good thing I meet min looks threshold for avg women then if Im below avg, you just destroyed looks theory


Nibba said:


> Lucky bastard lol. My bank account is being ogred by school


Its over for americancollegecels


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I never asked for ratings before. Good thing I meet min looks threshold for avg women then if Im below avg, you just destroyed looks theory



https://looksmax.org/threads/am-i-a-high-tier-normie-in-balkan-states.4030/

https://looksmax.org/threads/is-there-any-potential-for-me-to-be-above-average-18m.3130/

Yeah you never asked for ratings. Lol.

And if you attract girls then why the fuck you care about some hetero incels opinions/ratings so much?


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/am-i-a-high-tier-normie-in-balkan-states.4030/
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/is-there-any-potential-for-me-to-be-above-average-18m.3130/
> 
> ...


I cant seem to attract most above avg women. Not all atleast, only potentially some


----------



## androidcel (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I cant seem to attract most above avg women. Not all atleast, only potentially some


Answer my question i asked you above pls


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I cant seem to attract most above avg women. Not all atleast, only potentially some


Why you need that when you said you’re pleased with the quality of girls you attract?


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Why would I need surgeries?



Because you can't fix your major problems without them


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 6, 2019)

4 PSL including your height. You're not ugly.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Why you need that when you said you’re pleased with the quality of girls you attract?


Oops, I wrote wrongly. Im grateful to have looksmaxxed to avg, maybe bit above in my country, but Im not really happy with it yet. I would like to halo with a body to get normie 6/10s


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 6, 2019)

u mog ur friends there

i'd say you're like a 5.5, but can easily get to 6 or 6.5 (normie not psl)


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> 4 PSL including your height. You're not ugly.


Thanks, Im guessing PSL is worldwide? Cause I had kinda weird IOI experiences in Slovenia sometime. But both women and guys are uglier in Psl


Felix97 said:


> u mog ur friends there
> 
> i'd say you're like a 5.5, but can easily get to 6 or 6.5 (normie not psl)


Not friends, random people in club lul. Still partied with them. So my fix is gymaxxing to full right?


WannaBeA6 said:


> Because you can't fix your major problems without them


I havr major flaws as lips, but removing nct would ruin the high trust face look. Major flaws arent that bad tho,they make me look avg or like 5.25 normie


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks, Im guessing PSL is worldwide? Cause I had kinda weird IOI experiences in Slovenia sometime. But both women and guys are uglier in Psl
> 
> Not friends, random people in club lul. Still partied with them. So my fix is gymaxxing to full right?
> 
> I havr major flaws as lips, but removing nct would ruin the high trust face look. Major flaws arent that bad tho,they make me look avg or like 5.25 normie


yes lose all the remaining fat, gain more muscle mass and maybe get a better haircut which hides youe hairline


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks, Im guessing PSL is worldwide? Cause I had kinda weird IOI experiences in Slovenia sometime. But both women and guys are uglier in Psl


Well PSL is worldwide but the standards are higher in Western countries. Slovenia probably has lower standards for beauty than, say, America or Australia. Tbh for you, it looks like your main looksmax should be roiding. That way you'll gain muscle mass and keep a low body fat easily. And of course, maintain good skin health, hairstyle, fashion. The only trait that would benefit from surgeries looks like your lips. Once you get lean lean, then assess your jaw, it might benefit from an implant also, though I know you're reluctant to even consider that option. You should stay open to it at least.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Jan 6, 2019)

Good ? but not asgood as ur fortnite vids


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 6, 2019)

you're a long way away from being slim, your face will change a lot still (you're like 25% bf atm) so you can't really know your max potential yet tbh


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> you're a long way away from being slim, your face will change a lot still (you're like 25% bf atm) so you can't really know your max potential yet tbh


This was me at 15-18% bodyfat tho prebulk so it shows my recessed chin more. Id say I look better now 
 
 
What do you think fo these when I was lowerbodyfat?


fatcelnolonger said:


> Good ? but not asgood as ur fortnite vids


WHATS GOING ON GUYS ITS FATMAN HERE AND TODAY I BRING YOU A NEW FORTNITE ITEM


CupOfCoffee said:


> Well PSL is worldwide but the standards are higher in Western countries. Slovenia probably has lower standards for beauty than, say, America or Australia. Tbh for you, it looks like your main looksmax should be roiding. That way you'll gain muscle mass and keep a low body fat easily. And of course, maintain good skin health, hairstyle, fashion. The only trait that would benefit from surgeries looks like your lips. Once you get lean lean, then assess your jaw, it might benefit from an implant also, though I know you're reluctant to even consider that option. You should stay open to it at least.



Thanks man, I see. 
I cant roid yet as I thne have to take trt for life cause Id shutdown my natural TRT production, atleast not until 25 aka 7 years, otherwise I need to go to my doctor for rest of the life. I also think roiding will give me that bald look sooner so maybe after I go bald which is like at age 28

Ill defo keep surgery option for lips open, but only option is botox which is once a month thing 

@Nibba is it true that Its harder in USA than lets say Slovenia?
I heard from another guy in USA its much easier cuz everyone is fat and shit and short, but women are fatter and uglier too

Anyway, yeah, In Slovenia Im IRL 5.25-5.5, maybe even 5.75-6 to some women on a good day with good clothes, but Im realy corioius how its in USA. 

Gymcelling is where Im at, if all fails Imma be a powerlifter 







Felix97 said:


> yes lose all the remaining fat, gain more muscle mass and maybe get a better haircut which hides youe hairline


Hides my hairline? What do you mean by that? 

Yes atm I need to fix my body badly, its skinnyfat but last 6months ive been revolving around gym so Im really dedicated


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> This was me at 15-18% bodyfat tho prebulk so it shows my recessed chin more. Id say I look better now



Well you didn't post pics of your body without those baggy hoodies, but I very highly doubt you're 15-18% here. I know people several people who look super skinny on face and arms and shit but then they have bellies and fat legs. Just beause you "seem" really thin in certain places it doesn't mean you're low bf, it could mean your fat distribution or hormonal balance is bad. Being low weight =/= being low bf


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> Well you didn't post pics of your body without those baggy hoodies, but I very highly doubt you're 15-18% here. I know people several people who look super skinny on face and arms and shit but then they have bellies and fat legs. Just beause you "seem" really thin in certain places it doesn't mean you're low bf, it could mean your fat distribution or hormonal balance is bad. Being low weight =/= being low bf


I see,Imm prob gonna recomp or slight deficit and then see how I will do. I need muscle mass badly atm so eating at slight deficit is best atm. With that extra muscle mass I can cut faster tbh


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I see,Imm prob gonna recomp or slight deficit and then see how I will do. I need muscle mass badly atm so eating at slight deficit is best atm. With that extra muscle mass I can cut faster tbh



Yes, you need to recomp hard. Don't want to seem like a snake oil man, but I know this https://skinnyfatsolution.co shit is good. I follow the guy "vitruvian physique" on yt and he's one of the smartest fitness channels out there and he created this program. I don't know your financial situation, nor do i have the program myself or pirate source, but I'd consider getting it in your case, because it seems to fit your situation perfectly.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> Yes, you need to recomp hard. Don't want to seem like a snake oil man, but I know this https://skinnyfatsolution.co shit is good. I follow the guy "vitruvian physique" on yt and he's one of the smartest fitness channels out there and he created this program. I don't know your financial situation, nor do i have the program myself or pirate source, but I'd consider getting it in your case, because it seems to fit your situation perfectly.


Thanks, Ill look into it or see if they are any free guides!


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks, Ill look into it or see if they are any free guides!



Watch his videos on the matter then, pretty good ones


----------



## androidcel (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks, Im guessing PSL is worldwide? Cause I had kinda weird IOI experiences in Slovenia sometime. But both women and guys are uglier in Psl
> 
> Not friends, random people in club lul. Still partied with them. So my fix is gymaxxing to full right?
> 
> I havr major flaws as lips, but removing nct would ruin the high trust face look. Major flaws arent that bad tho,they make me look avg or like 5.25 normie


You are deluded af if you think that you are above average lmao


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> You are deluded af if you think that you are above average lmao


Bro you havent even finished puberty and post here, you are the one whos deluded


----------



## androidcel (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Bro you havent even finished puberty and post here, you are the one whos deluded


How i am deluded if i post here before finishing puberty? Also you claim that you attract lot of women while you are still virgin lmao.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> How i am deluded if i post here before finishing puberty? Also you claim that you attract lot of women while you are still virgin lmao.


I do, attracting and acting needs to be in corralation. Daily reminder until your NT and stop with your shit ratings you will be an incel forever aswell, only one I see getting a girl is @SHARK who is NT enough and has balls to talk to a girl. 

Anyway, I won't explain my dating life to anyone here especially to a 15 year old boy. 
If your gonna be rotting here wiht your stupid rates your gonna end up like @blackoutwhitein, thinking if his oneitis will love him when his oneitis is probably deosent even know he exists. Anyway Im trying to help so Ill be nice to you, hopefully in a few months you realise how much this will help


----------



## androidcel (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I do, attracting and acting needs to be in corralation. Daily reminder until your NT and stop with your shit ratings you will be an incel forever aswell, only one I see getting a girl is @SHARK who is NT enough and has balls to talk to a girl.
> 
> Anyway, I won't explain my dating life to anyone here especially to a 15 year old boy.
> If your gonna be rotting here wiht your stupid rates your gonna end up like @blackoutwhitein, thinking if his oneitis will love him when his oneitis is probably deosent even know he exists. Anyway Im trying to help so Ill be nice to you, hopefully in a few months you realise how much this will help


How being NT would improve my face? Answer is zero. Also i could NTmaxx if i wanted because i have pretty large social circle at school.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> How do being NT help with my face? Answer is zero. Also i could NTmaxx if i wanted because i have pretty large social circle at school.


Alright, so I know when your 15 you can have insecurities. Its normal, I had them too. 

I see most incels are incel because of not big enough social circle. Your face is prob not below avg but youve been to long in the incel manosphere. 
If your face is truly below avg, which I very much doubt, you can still improve it. Gym even fixes and improves face a bit. Its not like if your ugly you cant get women, but reaching min looks threshold is easier than you think. Most people are born avg, not attractive anyway. 

Im trying to help you, I really do. If you have large social circle getting a gf should be no problem


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I do, attracting and acting needs to be in corralation. Daily reminder until your NT and stop with your shit ratings you will be an incel forever aswell, only one I see getting a girl is @SHARK who is NT enough and has balls to talk to a girl.
> 
> Anyway, I won't explain my dating life to anyone here especially to a 15 year old boy.
> If your gonna be rotting here wiht your stupid rates your gonna end up like @blackoutwhitein, thinking if his oneitis will love him when his oneitis is probably deosent even know he exists. Anyway Im trying to help so Ill be nice to you, hopefully in a few months you realise how much this will help


You know, I asked her out, so. I got rejected, but she knows I exist.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> You know, I asked her out, so. I got rejected, but she knows I exist.


Why did you ask her out without looksmaxxing first? 

Chances of her saying yes would be 0% cause you didnt pass min looks threshold, what were you thinking lol


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Why did you ask her out without looksmaxxing first?
> 
> Chances of her saying yes would be 0% cause you didnt pass min looks threshold, what were you thinking lol


I wanted to get it over with.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> I wanted to get it over with.


Meh, you tried atleast, It atkes time but you need to move on.


----------



## SHARK (Jan 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> How being NT would improve my face? Answer is zero. Also i could NTmaxx if i wanted because i have pretty large social circle at school.


If you're a fun, cool guy to hang with you at least have a CHANCE of turning some switch on in a girls head to become attracted to you. It might be a time you made her laugh, and she suddenly thinks in her head "you know what he's kinda attractive'. If you're not NT you don't ever have a chance of flipping that switch on.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

SHARK said:


> If you're a fun, cool guy to hang with you at least have a CHANCE of turning some switch on in a girls head to become attracted to you. It might be a time you made her laugh, and she suddenly thinks in her head "you know what he's kinda attractive'. If you're not NT you don't ever have a chance of flipping that switch on.


This tbh. Prob most NT and best advice here. 

I developed a crush on a girl when she asked her friends if they see me as cute aswell ( I was struggling with a terrible body after fatloss and terrible depression) , Its not all looks after min looks threshold, its how they make you feel.


----------



## dodt (Jan 6, 2019)

SHARK said:


> It might be a time you made her laugh, and she suddenly thinks in her head "you know what he's kinda attractive'


caged a bit tbh
Sub 4psl guys would not get the attraction from a foid even if you inject the purest white powder directly into their foid's vein tbh so that her hormones will break through the ceiling and she will fall into a trance of bliss. 

not referring to OP


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

dodt said:


> caged a bit tbh
> Sub 4psl guys would not get the attraction from a foid even if you inject the purest white powder directly into their foid's vein tbh so that her hormones will break through the ceiling and she will fall into a trance of bliss.
> 
> not referring to OP


Was about to get really mad but then read the last sentence. Thing is, you need to pass min looks threshold. Which is avg-abv avg for most women, more if they are models. I doubt @androidcel is sub 4 and his mind was just illusioned by incels.is


----------



## justanothergymcell (Jan 6, 2019)

I agree with your self provided 4.5 PSL rating.


----------



## SHARK (Jan 6, 2019)

dodt said:


> caged a bit tbh
> Sub 4psl guys would not get the attraction from a foid even if you inject the purest white powder directly into their foid's vein tbh so that her hormones will break through the ceiling and she will fall into a trance of bliss.
> 
> not referring to OP


Like I said, being NT gives you a CHANCE, no guarantees .


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Like I said, being NT gives you a CHANCE, no guarantees .


After min looks thresholds its mostly game too


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> After min looks thresholds its mostly game too



id say thats bluepill territory already

edit: im not saying game/being nt/having a large social circle doesnt help you, it does, but its still your looks determining who you can fuck and not for the most part


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> id say thats bluepill territory already
> 
> edit: im not saying game/being nt/having a large social circle doesnt help you, it does, but its still your looks determining who you can fuck and not for the most part


Yes but being nt helps you not fuck up shit and escalate. Game bassicly


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes but being nt helps you not fuck up shit and escalate. Game bassicly



I was just replying because you made it sound like: if you're "decent" looking enough, it's game from there on, but it's kinda the other way if you're not "autistic" enough aka hit min. NT levels, then it's looks from there on.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 6, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> I was just replying because you made it sound like: if you're "decent" looking enough, it's game from there on, but it's kinda the other way if you're not "autistic" enough aka hit min. NT levels, then it's looks from there on.


imo there's a decent minimum for both required


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Alright, so I know when your 15 you can have insecurities. Its normal, I had them too.
> 
> I see most incels are incel because of not big enough social circle. Your face is prob not below avg but youve been to long in the incel manosphere.
> If your face is truly below avg, which I very much doubt, you can still improve it. Gym even fixes and improves face a bit. Its not like if your ugly you cant get women, but reaching min looks threshold is easier than you think. Most people are born avg, not attractive anyway.
> ...



I agree with Android no offense, but your max average, so 4psl but no above average, for the moment


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I agree with Android no offense, but your max average, so 4psl but no above average, for the moment


Yes thats exactly what we pointed out but as said PSL is less strict in slovenia


Arceus300 said:


> I agree with Android no offense, but your max average, so 4psl but no above average, for the moment


Read the end of post, most Balkans are damn ugly. Yep worldwide im average tho


----------



## ovrck 2.0 (Jan 7, 2019)

advantages
being a male

disadvantages
everything else


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lucky bastard lol. My bank account is being ogred by school


dont forget the free health-care 


dont get me wrong, ngl, you look like andre the giant in the second video. the t looking profile at-least orgemaxx


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 7, 2019)

prety low rating but eye color haloes you


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 7, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> dont forget the free health-care
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong, ngl, you look like andre the giant in the second video. the t looking profile at-least orgemaxx




Ogremaxx is adding muscle right? Its ogre


shitskincurry said:


> prety low rating but eye color haloes you


Wdym pretty low rating?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 7, 2019)

your looks overall are quite poor but because of eye colour you have some niche appeal, it makes u striking


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 7, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Ogremaxx is adding muscle right? Its ogre



Ogremaxxing is accepting u look like an ogre and just going full on roids/bloat, whatever to make you bigger/uglier/more threatening hoping there's some foid with heavy insecurities, whos into that shit


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 7, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> Ogremaxxing is accepting u look like an ogre and just going full on roids/bloat, whatever to make you bigger/uglier/more threatening hoping there's some foid with heavy insecurities, whos into that shit


I see, but I dont think its over for me


shitskincurry said:


> your looks overall are quite poor but because of eye colour you have some niche appeal, it makes u striking


So I will struggle with dating really?


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 7, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I see, but I dont think its over for me



It's not over. Ogremaxxing is for people with 1 PSL tier face, it's like a "last stand" kind of thing


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 7, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> It's not over. Ogremaxxing is for people with 1 PSL tier face, it's like a "last stand" kind of thing


I see, it was a joke. Just wish I can go to a 4.5 PSL in MY country, would make everyrhing much much easier


----------



## ovrck 2.0 (Jan 7, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I see, it was a joke. Just wish I can go to a 4.5 PSL in MY country, would make everyrhing much much easier


do you think with increasing your point to 4.5, you will slay?


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 7, 2019)

ovrck 2.0 said:


> do you think with increasing your point to 4.5, you will slay?


No, I think ill never slay unlees I go for irl 3,4,5s. 

However with 4.5 I could attract abv avg women and get a 6/10 LTr which is my goal


----------



## ovrck 2.0 (Jan 7, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> No, I think ill never slay unlees I go for irl 3,4,5s.
> 
> However with 4.5 I could attract abv avg women and get a 6/10 LTr which is my goal


bruh point of psl forums are slaying high tier girls

not ugly landwhales

either with surgery or not depends on your face

You really need surgery to be above average guy, like me


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 7, 2019)

ovrck 2.0 said:


> bruh point of psl forums are slaying high tier girls
> 
> not ugly landwhales
> 
> ...


In UK yes to be above avg. Not in slovenia. I dont wanna slay high tier girls


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 7, 2019)

Like that aspie stare in that video. It really brings the autistic retard out of you. Keep up the work


----------



## dodt (Jan 7, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> However with 4.5 I could attract abv avg women and get a 6/10 LTr


You dont rate women in a correct manner, being 4.5 you can attract a 3.5PSL gf, which is not ugly and is quite pleasant tbh.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> You dont rate women in a correct manner, being 4.5 you can attract a 3.5PSL gf, which is not ugly and is quite pleasant tbh.


Lol thats now how it works. I already attract avg in high school, its prob diffrent than in real world with higher standards


----------



## Nibba (Jan 7, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> orgemaxx


?????


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 7, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Like that aspie stare in that video. It really brings the autistic retard out of you. Keep up the work


Thanks bro


----------



## dodt (Jan 7, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Lol thats now how it works. I already attract avg in high school, its prob diffrent than in real world with higher standards


It was not average, you are overrating women. Psl of foid should be only -1 or -2 points from your psl for her to match with you. That is how it works in the majority of cases. If someone was attracted to you, then you are good tbh


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> It was not average, you are overrating women. Psl of foid should be only -1 or -2 points from your psl for her to match with you. That is how it works in the majority of cases. If someone was attracted to you, then you are good tbh


Alright man, I agree with that. But its mostly 0.5psl to 1psl max, I know I attract some fat anf ugly women but I attract some decent avg looking too
Sometimes I get decent IOIs from gl ish but its pretty rare


----------

